# Which character are you?



## Aquas (May 23, 2013)

http://www.quotev.com/quiz/1081075/Which-Animal-Crossing-Character-are-you/

Take the survey to find out!

After taking the quiz, I was...


Yeah, I guess I would have to say that's me. Although the quiz makes him sound better than he really is in my opinion. XD


----------



## Wish (May 23, 2013)

Goldie
The sweet and kind Goldie! She tries her best to be nice to others. She doesn't want to offend anyone, and if she accidentally does, she almost always apologizes. Although she tries her hardest to be friends with everyone, she doesn't appreciate others being cruel to her.


----------



## Batsu (May 23, 2013)

*Monique*
The stylish (but kind of snooty) Monique! She has an attitude, and can be mean sometimes. She considers herself to be extremely important, and enjoys gossiping. She likes conversations usually based upon herself. She also likes to often talk about relationship.​


----------



## AVGanondorf (May 23, 2013)

"K.K. Slider"

"The cool and rockin' K.K. Slider. He loves his music, and loves it when people listen to it. He likes everyone, and is a very friendly character. He is mellow, and many people like him."


----------



## TamaMushroom (May 23, 2013)

I Got Goldie

The sweet and kind Goldie! She tries her best to be nice to others. She doesn't want to offend anyone, and if she accidentally does, she almost always apologizes. Although she tries her hardest to be friends with everyone, she doesn't appreciate others being cruel to her.


----------



## Kiseki (May 24, 2013)

I got Elmer.

The happy (but kind of lazy) Elmer! He's quite friendly, however, he's very fond of food, video games and himself. He doesn't intend to work, but he isn't the type to get angry very easily. He also enjoys making friends.  

I guess it's right :3


----------



## Gummy (May 24, 2013)

I got Cookie.

The cute and energetic Cookie! Cookie is very peppy, and enjoys conversation. Her favorite subject is herself. She also likes to make new friends, the more friends, the better! She has a short attention span, and is almost ALWAYS happy.


----------



## Hazy (May 24, 2013)

I got Goldie! 
seems legit.


----------



## Thunder (May 24, 2013)

I got Elmer.

All the choices are a bit on the nose, though.


----------



## Feraligator (May 24, 2013)

> *Goldie*
> The sweet and kind Goldie! She tries her best to be nice to others. She doesn't want to offend anyone, and if she accidentally does, she almost always apologizes. Although she tries her hardest to be friends with everyone, she doesn't appreciate others being cruel to her.


I got Goldie!


----------



## Superpenguin (May 24, 2013)

I got Goldie too. I will just replace that with Aurora though.


----------



## Blues (May 24, 2013)

I got Goldie as well.... And yet, you _can_ manipulate the quiz. Got Kicks the second time.


----------



## Jake (May 24, 2013)

i am goldie


----------



## Byngo (May 24, 2013)

I am Goldie. Wowzers, I guess there are mass-produced humans.


----------



## Puddle (May 24, 2013)

I got Kicks. Some of those answers on that quiz were down right hysterical.


----------



## Aquas (May 25, 2013)

Wow! Goldie seems to be very popular... Hmm...


----------



## VillageDweller (May 25, 2013)

http://prntscr.com/16l1et Goldie
TBH Though the last sentence = me
I get along with almost everyone BUT IF SOMEONE IS A BISH I won't care about them.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 25, 2013)

Aquas said:


> Wow! Goldie seems to be very popular... Hmm...



This forum is filled with members with similar interests. That's amazing.


----------



## Pelon1071 (May 25, 2013)

LOL! I also got Goldie.


----------



## Hamusuta (May 25, 2013)

Goldie
The sweet and kind Goldie! She tries her best to be nice to others. She doesn't want to offend anyone, and if she accidentally does, she almost always apologizes. Although she tries her hardest to be friends with everyone, she doesn't appreciate others being cruel to her.  




This is so accurate... its scary :|


----------



## Mirror (May 25, 2013)

Goldie.


----------



## Marjet (May 25, 2013)

*Goldie*
The sweet and kind Goldie! She tries her best to be nice to others. She doesn't want to offend anyone, and if she accidentally does, she almost always apologizes. Although she tries her hardest to be friends with everyone, she doesn't appreciate others being cruel to her.


----------



## Princess (May 25, 2013)

Goldie
The sweet and kind Goldie! She tries her best to be nice to others. She doesn't want to offend anyone, and if she accidentally does, she almost always apologizes. Although she tries her hardest to be friends with everyone, she doesn't appreciate others being cruel to her.


----------



## keybug55 (May 25, 2013)

Mine is:

Goldie
The sweet and kind Goldie! She tries her best to be nice to others. She doesn't want to offend anyone, and if she accidentally does, she almost always apologizes. Although she tries her hardest to be friends with everyone, she doesn't appreciate others being cruel to her.  

My opposite is:

Pierce
The tough and fit Pierce. Looking good, being healthy and having big muscles are very important to him. He often chats about working out, and getting stronger. He is also very competitive in events. He is normally in a good mood, but can get angered if he feels something isn't right.


----------



## Arisu (May 26, 2013)

I got Goldie, in Wild World she was my favorite villager.
I kept her from moving multiply times because I liked her so much and in the end I cried when she left after a long time.


----------



## Rover AC (May 26, 2013)

Kicks
The hard-working and friendly Kicks. He doesn't seem to interfere with anything, and has a very kind personality. He tries to make everyone happy, and doesn't mind taking orders. He likes to do his job well, or he does it free.


----------



## Officer Berri (May 26, 2013)

I'm apparently Goldie. That's pretty cool, one of my favorite dogs, actually.


----------



## Aquas (May 26, 2013)

I feel odd being the only Tom Nook XD


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (May 26, 2013)

I got goldie to.


----------



## inSein (May 28, 2013)

*Chief*​The cranky and somewhat mean Chief. He is often rude and nasty to others for no reason. He doesn't seem to care when he insults someone, or leaves them angry or depressed. It's just his nature! However it is quite a big deal if he is the one who is left upset.

Pretty much.


----------



## oath2order (May 28, 2013)

*Goldie*
The sweet and kind Goldie! She tries her best to be nice to others. She doesn't want to offend anyone, and if she accidentally does, she almost always apologizes. Although she tries her hardest to be friends with everyone, she doesn't appreciate others being cruel to her.


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 28, 2013)

Oh, i did this through Tumblr last week and got Goldie.  That's definitely not me though haha


----------



## jesughs (May 28, 2013)

*Goldie!*

How cliche, haha.


----------



## Gandalf (May 29, 2013)

*Kicks*

I'm ok with this! You cant not like kicks


----------



## sassberg (May 30, 2013)

I got Goldie. Don't really feel like that's me too much, though.  It is if I'm in a good mood or interacting with someone I don't know well. I think it's basically because I picked the "nice" answers...


----------



## Pontus (May 31, 2013)

Litwick said:


> Goldie
> The sweet and kind Goldie! She tries her best to be nice to others. She doesn't want to offend anyone, and if she accidentally does, she almost always apologizes. Although she tries her hardest to be friends with everyone, she doesn't appreciate others being cruel to her.



I actually got the same! Except that I'm a guy..


----------



## Toeto (May 31, 2013)

*Kicks*
The hard-working and friendly Kicks. He doesn't seem to interfere with anything, and has a very kind personality. He tries to make everyone happy, and doesn't mind taking orders. He likes to do his job well, or he does it free.

That really fits me well.


----------



## Aurynn (May 31, 2013)

*Goldie*
I guess that is okay for me.


----------



## Eirynfox (May 31, 2013)

KK Slider


----------



## Treasu(red) (May 31, 2013)

*
Cookie*
The cute and energetic Cookie! Cookie is very peppy, and enjoys conversation. Her favorite subject is herself. She also likes to make new friends, the more friends, the better! She has a short attention span, and is almost ALWAYS happy.  





.__. accurate​


----------

